# RARE: Color WW2 Pics, Hitler/Rallies etc....



## lesofprimus (Sep 23, 2009)

Renrich was kind enough to email me these pics, and even though theres alot of them, I thought that sharing them would benefit everyone.....

Thanks again Rich...


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 23, 2009)

they are really great pics. just luved lookin' through them. Thanx for sharing them.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

Echo the post above.


----------



## imalko (Sep 23, 2009)

Great photos Dan. Most of those I haven't seen before.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 23, 2009)

Great Pix, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erich (Sep 23, 2009)

note to forum all open to public access now from the Bundesarchiv's in Germany, have been for the lst two years, they are listed by dates 39-45 though 1945 are scant and few. Mostly b/w obviously, many of course are recognizeable due to them being processed in books back in the 60's early 70's.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## renrich (Sep 23, 2009)

Dan, great work on your part. Many thanks for posting. Three observations: There are VWs still running around that look exactly like those in the pictures. Unbelievable. That is a good picture of one of the Scheers. The blonde, I suppose she is Eva Braun ain't half bad. Hitler had good taste. Historic pictures from around 70-80 years ago!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 23, 2009)

Toom much volkswagen advertising for my taste  hot blonde the one the 29th photo.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 23, 2009)

Cheers for posting Dan - interesting shots


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice pic's renrich and Les. really captures those moments (in my opinion) a little better than a black and white photo. think I saw a special on the military channel on the third reich in color this summer. Forgot the name of the series, but it was worth watching.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 23, 2009)

It really helps you capture what it must have been like to be there. Some of those parades and buildings look so meanacing/opulent, and effect that truly could not be captured with black and white


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 24, 2009)

Heh....nothing says "I'm an ardent Nazi-party member" like a pink building...


----------



## renrich (Sep 24, 2009)

There is such a sense of immediacy to the photos, almost as if they are current. Perhaps the color photos lighten the atmosphere of the scenes.If one did not know the history of the Third Reich and the Nazi party, most of the photos would be very benign looking. Other than a rather Germanic look to the uniforms and the visages of the people and of course the haircuts look dated, those pictures could almost be of a country today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> hot blonde the one the 29th photo.



Is that all you care about on these forums? Great historical photos and that is all you can really say...


----------



## parsifal (Sep 24, 2009)

Great photos. However the architecture, the rallies, the muscular young men, and attractive young women were all part of a deliberate propaganda policy to promote Nazi ideals and image.

The architectural style was neoclassicist and monumental in concept. Residential architecture was conversely intended to promete the quaint and homely.

For me its too much over the top. The monumnets tend to overpower the human scale (as they were intended to do) whilst for me the residential style is cynical and contrived. 

I am not a great fan of any of this.....I prefer the modernist and post modernist styles, with their emphasis on functionality and attention to the human scale.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 24, 2009)

I've always wondered about those monuments, too....seems like the Nazi's had a fixation on things being ridiculously over-large; I always thought it was a subtle promotion of their "superman" ideals.

Good pics otherwise, I hadn't seen a couple of them.


----------



## renrich (Sep 24, 2009)

Hitler fancied himself as an architect. I have seen examples of some of the paintings he did and I thought that he had some talent. My favorites are Remington and Russell and Moran, so what do I know? I am a Wagner fan also so maybe I relate to these photos better than some.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 24, 2009)

renrich said:


> My favorites are Remington and Russell and Moran, so what do I know? I am a Wagner fan also so maybe I relate to these photos better than some.



Nothing wrong with those guys! Hitler did have some abilities on the canvas, but nothing I would hang in the Louvre.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 24, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Nothing wrong with those guys! Hitler did have some abilities on the canvas, but nothing I would hang in the Louvre.



Yeah, or the Metropolitan. Churchill. Now I could take Churchill's paintings anyday over Hitler. He was certainly no Monet, but he did have some talent in painting.


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 30, 2009)

intersting pic 006 with the different nation flags


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 1, 2009)

> Is that all you care about on these forums? Great historical photos and that is all you can really say...



I like blondes, cant help it, the pictures here are a great document, really impressive, there is no doubt about it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2009)

Those are excellent, thanks for posting.


----------



## imalko (Oct 2, 2009)

Have anybody noticed in second picture from the bottom, the one with battleship in the background, how all Kriegsmarine officers are giving Hitler Nazi salute except the one man in the middle who is saluting "the army way". I find that very interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2009)

I noticed it yesterday. I was trying to figure out if it was that or he was just caught in mid salute. But I think you're right.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2009)

Kinda makes you wonder if he's one of those who served Germany, not Hitler...and is giving his salute to Germany and not the man. Which leads to...how long before he "disappeared" into the night?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 31, 2010)

Some more:

88 mm Flak 18 on landing craft, black sea 1941.

Abandoned T-34, 1942.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pics CB.


Wheels


----------

